# Waterfall



## ranman101 (Jan 5, 2015)

I would like to do a waterfall that comes out and over the track. Not touching the track. Whats the best way to do this? I would basically like the train to run behind the waterfall, any dangers or is it doable?


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

We probably need more info: what kind of power (track or battery), what kind of track (brass, aluminum, or ss) etc.

I can't think of any "danger" in the you-might-get-hurt sense, but you probably want to avoid getting the locomotives wet--so you need them (and the track) to be far enough back from the falls and above the water that there's not a lot of splash getting on them. I've run trains in the rain without too much trouble, so a little spray won't be a problem. 

Also, depending on the width of the falls, I think you'll need to be sure the water can be stopped easily in case something gets stuck and that when it stops the flow doesn't change to wet the engine/track.

I think this is a neat idea. Somewhere online I've seen a video of it done--if I can find it in my pile of links, I'll post again.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

The problem is, I can't find the video I thought I saw, and I don't think this is the same train. But obviously it's been done


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

ranman;

Todd Brody (handle toddalin) had done this in his layout. He may even live close enough to you that you can see it on his layout. I am hoping he will chime in with his experience, but you could also contact Todd.

Cheers,
David Meashey


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Come on by and see it in action. I can also clue you in as to what mistakes not to make. I'm in the North Tustin area.


----------



## ranman101 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Thanks*

toddalin I may have to take you up on that offer next time I'm in the O.C.

Sorry I should of been more specific. Track powered and brass track. Good ideas, you all nailed it on the head as to what I wanted to do. I had thought about the fall being out far enough to avoid splash, but didn't think about the height of track to avoid splash.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a photo of how one garden railroader made his waterfall. From this years layout tours at the National Garden Railway Convention.

Railway Waterfall by Scott McDonald, on Flickr

Scott


----------

